# Can spayed rabbits have a false pregnancy?



## Crittercrazyjen (Jan 26, 2009)

Both my rabbits have been spayed for over half a year. They past few weeks, the younger of the two has been pulling out the hair on her stomach. I haven't noticed her making a nest or anything, but could she still be having a false pregnancy even if she's been spayed for a while? She has never had any litters, if that helps you determine whether or not it could be false pregnancy. Is there anything else it could be other than false pregnancy? Like stress or boredom?


----------



## delusional (Jan 26, 2009)

Milo went through a phase of pulling fir out of his chest a short time ago - turned out to be mites. I'd get her checked by a vet to be sure it's not a physical cause - it may be stress or boredom if there's nothing else going on.

Have you changed anything recently in her environment which could be stressing her out? Has she lost interest in her toys and needs new ones?


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 26, 2009)

I imagine it could be stress or boredom, but it does sound like a false pregnancy. Make sure she has tons of hay to chomp on during the day (to fight boredom).Some bunnies will self-mutiliate (chew on self or fur) when they're bored, so having toys and hay will help if it's that. Are you sure that it was an ovariohysterectomy and not just a hysterectomy? My idea is that they took out just the uterus but not the ovaries. I don't know if that's even possible, but I wanted to mention it to see if you or anyone else might know about that.


----------

